# posting error



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

When i post a reply im being taken back to section index instead of seeing the thread with my reply as the last post, This means i have to go back into the thread, not much of an issue but i was wondering if there is a fix ?

ta


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes :? :? 
I use "quote" then reply , i know what you mean


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The default of the system is to have a page come up then gives 2 links; one back to the thread one back to the board.
During testing users complained so I added this mod.

I can't remember what YaBB (our last system) did  - I was sure it went back to the forum which is what I emulated.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

IIRC, after posting you get auto sent back to the thread, not the forum section.

ie, you could see the post you had just posted.

Not that I'm knocking the new way, BTW!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

hmm - indeed it does take you back to the post you just made :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Would this be a good place to point out the poll? :wink:

Cheers Kevin


----------

